# Can I use pigment inks for mugs?



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it possible to use pigment inks for mugs and plates? If not what do i need for them?


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

I need help with the question.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I have never heard of using standard ink(pigment or dye) for mugs. You need sublimation inks for this.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

You can do them w/o the sub inks and use the OEM laser hardgood papers.
Not much on this forum but check out the DSSI forums there is a topic on them and also doing tiles.

If you have a laser (most use the oki's) it's much cheaper to start with. Plus you don't need the special coated mugs or tiles which are cheaper too.

I am waiting my for my papers. Its killin' me.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sublimation is the only way to go...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like laser is it but I don't see that the blanks are any less expensive than poly coated mugs. 


Heat Transfer Blanks - Mugs 

Heat Transfer Paper - Transfer Paper for Laser Printers


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I do quite a bit of OEM laser mug printing with good results.

Sublimation is NOT the only way to go technically.

The OEM process does not last as long nor is near as scratch resistant but neither is screened mugs or tiles.
It's mainly the industry segment you plan on targeting.
I do a lot with tiles. Contractors use my tiles as an upsale and it works fairly well for me.
Also on the spot sales work well like fairs and events.

I use Oki printers with OEM toner with mug wraps.
I do have a mug press but I seem to migrate to wraps more and more.


----------

